# Hello! Parasite-freak here :-)



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Extremely interesting and welcome!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like an interesting career you have there.


----------

